# Death Guard, need advice please



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I always wanted to start a Death Guard army after a friend wanted to part with his after switching to Malifaux I picked them up Forge World upgrades and all. 

As far as help what I am really look for is some advice from the experts on here. 

I always wanted to do the Death Guard in a white armor color scheme, with the hints of rust, and decay but a bone white built up to some white high lights. 

Any way long story short I shot these with Amy Painter skeleton bone primer, I just haven't decided where to go with my color scheme to get my desired effect. 

Anyway here's the beginning. 4 squads of 7 with a champion, 4 rhinos and 3 vindicators. 

Any help on how to get the color scheme would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

are you wanting a quick way or a long assed way? bone can be effectively achieved with good old drybrushing over a brown wash, its quick and easy to do and because its nurgle you wouldnt have to worry about being too careful.

some great posed models by the way, you have managed to get some quite dynamic looking models which isnt easy with chaos marine kits, the forgeworld models really do pop.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Probably not going to go with the quick and easy way. The forge world upgrades are just so nice I want to go all out on them.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok I took the plunge and just started so these are some works in progress. 

I still have a lot of touch up and fine detail work, basing etc but I'm really close to the "dirty" white scheme that I wanted. 

Feedback is welcome but don't beat me over the head I know I'm not winning any Golden Demons.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

amazing stuff! My only critique is the mold lines. With how how res those pics are the mold lines draw my attention and take away from the model. i do love the termie though, that CC weapon is just fantastic!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah the mold lines kill me I was so far into them by the time I saw it. And one of the problems of shooting with $1,500.00 lens is that it doesn't hide anything... : /


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I want your camera and lenses and your light set up that I swear I saw in a thread before somewhere on heresy.  
Anywho, looking good. The mold lines are also making me a bit sad. Also another thing that might be worth doing is for the legs, put a bit more green shading where it is needed, like how you did it for their bellies. 
Keep up the work!!!~


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah I am going to really water down some green and paint it in the cracks. 

I have a few different light set ups, this is all done in my portrait studio I just boom my lights really low to the ground and lay in the floor to shoot these guys.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I Envy you for your Studio. Awesome start on the Deathguard btw looking forward to see more


----------



## facelessone (Jan 18, 2010)

nice work, i realy like the rust look ...


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks good and striking man. I'd opt for tin bitz for some of the metallic parts (like the chaos stars on the sabatons).

Give vallejo rust brown pigment a try (or the ones from MIG or from FW, whatever is easiest to get). A quick mix with some water can create some awesome rust effects around rivets and under plates. Just aply in a crease and then gently run the water down for insta good looking rust streaks. 

Or stipple on some scorched brown specks on the bone armor and put some white lines underneath them to act as "trompe-l'oeil" highlights. That generally looks great too.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I would take thinned down ink and a fine point brush, and "dribble"it near the joints in the armor and any cracks in the armor. For mine, i use layers of black, green, brown, yellow, and red, but not necessarily on the same model.

This way, you get the effect of blacklining combined with the seepage that occurs with plague marines.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Excellent, thanks guys. I am picking up some weathering powder as well to rust up my vehicles and I just grabbed a land raider today. Time to get back to work.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

These are magical. I hear you with regards mould lines. I allways miss some. Thing is with hundreds of buardsmen they are easier to hide. Your scheme seems to work very well. I am no expert but i like what i see.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Armor coming in! 

Just got some coats of Army Painter Bone White primer on these guys and some black on the Vindi blades. 

Starting my 2nd 7 man squad this week as well, so more to come!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Just a quick tip for anybody struggling with catching all the moldlines:

Before you primer your model, clean it with some soapy water and add a wash to it (I personally just use some black ink thinned with glaze medium, matt medium and windex). Any remaining moldlines will be instantly visible with the wash.

You can primer before or afterwards, depending on what colours you will be painting the model in at a later stage and what colour primer you'll be using (black obviously won't show any of the mold lines, so primer afterwards).


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Great work on that corroded metal effect, mind telling me your secret? I've got a siege shield that would look great if I could pull that off....


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Minizke1 said:


> Great work on that corroded metal effect, mind telling me your secret? I've got a siege shield that would look great if I could pull that off....


The rusted metal was based with Vallejo black, then brushed with a thick nasty coat of Vallejo fire orange, then dry brushed with Vallejo chain mail and finally washed down with thinned Devlan mud.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Justin, 

In looking at these guys, the one thing I think will really make a difference is to pick out the details in another color. And my apologies if that's already on the docket... but the breathers, rivets, spikes, the joints etc... could all be done up. I think these would tie the model together... right now, they have just a little too much bone...

Regardless, he pretty much freakin rocks...


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah def going to be picking out a few more details here and there on these guys. 

Also my first go with Clt40k's weathering pigments he loaned me on my Vindi dozer blade


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Great stuff! The pigments really worked well. I would try some orange/rust pigment on the white areas around the joints and rivets.

@Elmir, great tips for dealing with mouldlines!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah I am going to order some pigments now in a few colors, I think using different shades could really make some amazing effects


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok fast update, got a little more work done on the vindi's and started on my demon prince.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Love that dozeblade on the vindicator and the green ooze dropping out of the bullet holes. Nice touch there!


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

i think these are awesome. Good job


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Damn, that bone white is fantastic. Did I miss it in the thread? How are you getting up to just that nice bone white?


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I used the Army Painter Skeleton Bone primer on them and then washed them with Vallejo Bone white. 

The Demon prince has a coat of Dead Flesh on him as well.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

notsoevil said:


> Damn, that bone white is fantastic. Did I miss it in the thread? How are you getting up to just that nice bone white?


I started with a primer coat of Army Painter Skeleton Bone and then did a thin coat of Vallejo game color bone white. 

All the trim is done in Vallejo goblin green and then I wash the entire models with devlin mud cut with water and future floor wax. I added thraka green to some of the areas I wanted more slimy. 

After the washes dry I hit the model with a light brush of bone white and finally a little white added in the final high light. 

Starting with the bone white primer will get you about 75% of the way to the color


----------

